# Blue Buffalo vs Diamond Naturals?



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Currently our 11 week old Weim is on Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice Large Breed Puppy food. The person at the pet store recommended if we wanted to switch, that maybe Diamond Naturals Chicken and Sweet Potato would be a good choice - because 1. it is cheaper, and 2. the ingredients are still good.

The Diamond is an "all life stage" food, so I'm not sure how I feel about that. I know large breed dogs should be on large breed food as it slows their growth, thus reducing the likelihood of joint problems later on. I'm assuming an "all life stage" food would not do this?

Anyway, thoughts?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Neither company impresses me but Diamond Naturals is generally going to be cheaper.

The thing for large breed puppies is about not overfeeding calorie wise and about moderating calcium. The calcium should be from about 0.8% to 1.2% dry matter basis and the phosphorus should be at or under about 1% with the ratio of the two at between 1:1 or 1.3:1 
(There seems to be slight variations on these guidelines but not by much) 

One option for affordable large breed puppy food from a company that I feel is reputable and the food quite good value is Pro Pac Ultimate large breed puppy. Around $1/lb

There are all life stages foods that can fit the needs for a large breed puppy. Btw, an all life stages food IS a puppy food in that the requirements are that it meets the nutritional profile for growth and reproduction which is slightly stricter than the profile for adult maintanence nutrition. So you just have to read labels closely. Some adult food doesn't list calcium and phosphorus on the bag but the all life stages and puppy foods should and if it isn't on the bag, sometimes it is on the brands website in more detail


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks  I wonder if Pro Pac is available in Canada. I worked in a pet store for 3 yrs while in college, but that was 10 yrs ago, so things have really changed since then. I knew that all life stage food was also a puppy food, just wasn't sure if it was a large breed puppy food.....know what I mean? Anyway, your explanation of the calcium/phosphorus cleared that up


----------

